# MEO tv /internet package



## Dennis

Does anyone on here have the Meo tv/internet package? (ADSL not fibre)
They have been on the phone again trying to sell me this and I must say it doesn`t sound bad.
Just want others opinions before I decide.


----------



## canoeman

First question to ask yourself, What is your PT ADSL connection like, unless it's very good, your service will be rubbish.
Second question, What do you watch, if you want Portuguese channels with some more options fine, if your viewing is UK TV then it's a waste of money.
Personally I'd only consider Meo if it was Fibre, and really that would only be for a high speed stable internet connection. 
The last thing to consider What will be price after initial promotion finishes?


----------



## Dennis

canoeman said:


> First question to ask yourself, What is your PT ADSL connection like, unless it's very good, your service will be rubbish.
> Second question, What do you watch, if you want Portuguese channels with some more options fine, if your viewing is UK TV then it's a waste of money.
> Personally I'd only consider Meo if it was Fibre, and really that would only be for a high speed stable internet connection.
> The last thing to consider What will be price after initial promotion finishes?


Thanks Canoeman........very good points to consider.
Firstly, my internet connection at the moment seems ok for my usage and they promise that the speed will increase to up to 12mgbs subject to location/ line conditions etc (pinch of salt required here).
The tv package does contain mostly Portuguese programmes I know but that is not a bad thing if I want to improve my language skills and would be used mainly as backup to the UK programmes I receive with my present UK dish setup(costs me nothing) which is disrupted during the winter months by the weather
As for cost, according to the salesman who had my phone records to hand during our conversation would be just euro 2.50 more per month after the initial promotion that includes cost of calls as calls to numbers starting with 2 which are free.
It`s a 2 year contract BTW.
I will ponder some more and make a decision.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## canoeman

You can get the Portuguese television for free plus whatever other FtoA channels via aerial or dish, all you need would be a smaller dish aimed at Hispat, with a splitter to your current receiver, dish and cable very little cost compared to 12 months subscription, Jose Silva behind Miranda market would sort it for you.

Prices you really should check it's more like €48pm after Dec, not certain that the salesman has really explained everything correctly, especially after initial promotions finish.
PT is a bit of a minefield understanding their definition of free call after a promo finishes to 2 numbers, you'll either pay a supplement to get free calls or it's between 21:00 & 09:00 M to F, weekends and hoildays .


----------



## Ingles

*Liars*

:spit:I have had a Meo Box in my loft for 3 years.
Contacted by Telesales & quoted a price , agreed ,Box arrived 2 Days later by Correio Expresso - No contract received
Did not conect Box or use 
Contract arrived 2 weeks later by post 
Figures completely different from verbal quote.
If I had conected the box & registered then I would have been stuffed.
Wrote to Meo & complained - got phone call " please send Box back to us"
Replied -you want it come & get it 
Never heard another word


----------



## TAO22

I also have MEO and would advise to think really carefully before subscribing for many of the reasons already given. When taking out the contract we were advised that it was a 12 month contract by the sales office assistant, however it now transpires that the internet and phone are 12 months, but the TV 2 years! (The TV was the least interesting to us so had we have been informed correctly then we would have decided against the package). The package we took was the 40 euros per month all inclusive (TV, Internet and Phone Line) and have found the TV channels pretty useless, the internet is inconsistent and the phone call charges hugely expensive. With hindsight we would have just bought a 21 inch satellite dish for the TV, skype for the bulk of our phone calls and a cheaper more reliable internet provider. Finally trying to get an english speaker on their customer service line was like the proverbial rocking horse.....all in all a huge waste of money....definately would recommend you think twice and look around before you sign a contract, also be very careful what the sales assistant tells you and check and double check. Hope this helps


----------

